# quadruplet female calves



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check out this link... A California Cow.... :shocked:

got milk.. 
http://www.hlntv.com/article/2012/01/06 ... let-calves


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing! ...they're so adorable.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awwwwe!!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! I bet that is 1 happy farmer!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That is really amazing!
I had no idea cows could have 4 at once....let alone 4 females.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So-in my experience and limited knowledge, isn't there a sterility in cows when they have twins? I would wonder if two of the four calves were sterile....just interested...


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Since they are all females they all should be able to reproduce. The heifer is a free martin when there is a male twin. But female twins are typically all fertile.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That is amazing! I've seen a twin calf birth before but WOW..I simply can't imagine 4 at once!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And I thought I was special with my cow having twins, that is crazy!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW that is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought so too...and was really shocked.. :shocked: when it wasn't to far from home..... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow I only ever knew cows to have singles or twins. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...quite shocking.... :wink:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Our cow had triplets a couple years back. We have her daughter still and she has had two sets of twins in 5 pregnancies. But no it isn't very normal.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Holy cow! hehe. Poor mama!! I want one though!! So adorable*


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Woah! I think it's a testament to how well he takes care of his cows! Look at how shiny and healthy that mama cow is!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! That's incredible!! I thought that twins or more were sterile though too. :chin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I just read up on this, and apparently if a cow has heifer/bull twins then the testosterone that is present in the uterus (the testosterone is present so that the bull calf grows up all right) affects the heifer so that she has a 92% or 93% chance of being sterile. But if a cow has heifer/heifer twins, then they should be just fine! Crazy right? So that is one REALLY lucky farmer!!! And if I were him, I would definitely be keeping that cow mama!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Our cow had triplets a couple years back. We have her daughter still and she has had two sets of twins in 5 pregnancies. But no it isn't very normal.


 That is a miracle as well.... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow Kailey! That's amazing! What breed is she?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:scratch: Wow! didnt even know it was possible


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I think she is a Black Angus. Not sure though.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Truly amazing because it is so unusual! Well.. proof that California cows really are Happy! Lol. ha ha . I sure miss those 'California happy cow comercials. I tho't they were hilarious. They had to be removed because some animal group complained that it was false advertising in saying that California Cows were Happy Cows..


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

rosti said:


> I think she is a Black Angus. Not sure though.


That's Holstein, traditionally a dual purposed milk cow. Steers are raised for meat and produce very well.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

> rosti wrote:
> I think she is a Black Angus. Not sure though.





> Farmgirl675 wrote:
> That's Holstein, traditionally a dual purposed milk cow. Steers are raised for meat and produce very well.


I was talking about my cow. No hard feelings though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Truly amazing because it is so unusual! Well.. proof that California cows really are Happy! Lol. ha ha . I sure miss those 'California happy cow comercials. I tho't they were hilarious. They had to be removed because some animal group complained that it was false advertising in saying that California Cows were Happy Cows..


 HeHe...yeah ....some of the rich dairy farmers actually have waterbeds for their cows..... :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

rosti said:


> > rosti wrote:
> > I think she is a Black Angus. Not sure though.
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about my cow. No hard feelings though. [/quote:13inj58r]

Sorry, my bad.  I missed that.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

that is crazy!!! they are so so so cute. First time I've heard of such a thing!! :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is bizarre....but miracles do happen.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

now if my does would do that....... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's pretty cool. At my vet office they have a picture on the wall of a cow that had quads. They must have all been heifers because they show later pics of a couple of the calves grown up with calves of their own. They also have a pic of the calves nursing on the cow... one on each side and two behind! They were all beef cross calves.

We have a heifer that was a twin, she is bred now about 1 1/2 months along so we will have to see if she ever has twins in her life. Hopefully not her first time though.

They also have a pic of a two headed calf....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... that is interesting for sure.... :thumb: love to see pics of it...if you can get them.... :wink:


----------

